# Samyang Launches 135mm f/2 Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

```
<p>Samyang has launched a 135mm f/2 manual focus lens. I’m not sure about this one, as <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html" target="_blank">Keith at Northlight points out</a>, good luck focusing this focal length with the stock focusing screens on modern DSLRs.</p>
<p><strong><span class="pProductHighlightH">Product Highlights</span></strong></p>
<ul class="pProductHighlightUlLeft" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="pProductHighlightLI">Canon EF Mount Lens/Full Frame</li>
<li class="pProductHighlightLI">Aperture Range: f/2.0 to f/22</li>
<li class="pProductHighlightLI">One Extra-Low Dispersion Element</li>
<li class="pProductHighlightLI">Ultra Multi-Coating</li>
<li class="pProductHighlightLI">Manual Focus; Manual Aperture Ring</li>
<li class="pProductHighlightLI">Minimum Focus Distance: 2.6′</li>
<li class="pProductHighlightLI">Filter Thread Diameter: 77mm</li>
<li class="pProductHighlightLI">Removable Lens Hood</li>
<li class="pProductHighlightLI">Rounded 9-Blade Diaphragm</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Preorder the 135mm f/2 Lens from B&H Photo: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/0/Ntt/Rokinon+135mm+F2.0+Lens/N/0/N/0/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Rokinon 135 f/2</a> or <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/0/Ntt/Samyang+135mm+F2.0/N/0/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Samyang 135mm f/2</a></strong></p>
<p>via [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html" target="_blank">Northlight</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## lintoni (Jan 12, 2015)

This looks like it needs Magic Lantern's trap focus - a feature I've yet to play with...


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 12, 2015)

Yippee!

I just gave away my 85f1.4 so the timing is just right.

And focusing an 85f1.4 is no different than 135f2, but I appreciate the longer focal length.
Hopefully this lens is optically superior to the 85mm, which was already decent.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 12, 2015)

Umh.... manual focus...

And I want 135/2 for sports, so I think I'll keep looking for the Canon version.

I'll make a prediction: After that lens is launched, about 2 month later you can find them cheap at Craigslist and Ebay.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 12, 2015)

vscd said:


> > I'll make a prediction: After that lens is launched, about 2 month later you can find them cheap at Craigslist and Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No troll. 35mm is "bit" easier to MF than 135mm.


----------



## SpareImp (Jan 12, 2015)

You could get the Nikon version and buy an AF-confirm-adapter to EF-mount. That helps, but is a bit backwards, and I don't understand why they can't just add the chip (like they did with the Samyang 85mm for Nikon). I think the 135mm focal length is well covered in the Canon-system.


----------



## lintoni (Jan 12, 2015)

SpareImp said:


> You could get the Nikon version and buy an AF-confirm-adapter to EF-mount. That helps, but is a bit backwards, and I don't understand why they can't just add the chip (like they did with the Samyang 85mm for Nikon). I think the 135mm focal length is well covered in the Canon-system.


Or you could add a Dandelion chip to the Canon version and do it that way.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 12, 2015)

tpatana said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > > I'll make a prediction: After that lens is launched, about 2 month later you can find them cheap at Craigslist and Ebay.
> ...



That's an interesting observation, as I would say the opposition. The wider the angle of the view the less clear it is when focus is achieved, and that is definitely more true if you have a EG-S type focus screen attached.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 12, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > vscd said:
> ...



Maybe it depends what you're shooting. Moving people at ~4-5 meter distance, I don't think I'm even trying to do that with 135mm. With 35mm I think it'd be possible.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jan 12, 2015)

Is it me or do the Rokinon and Samyang look 90% identical? The only difference is the width of the focus ring and the aperture ring on the Rokinon.


----------



## lintoni (Jan 13, 2015)

dash2k8 said:


> Is it me or do the Rokinon and Samyang look 90% identical? The only difference is the width of the focus ring and the aperture ring on the Rokinon.



Samyang lenses are also sold under the Rokinon name... and the Bower name... and the Walimex name... and...


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 13, 2015)

I just realized this lens has a really good maximum magnification. That pretty much seals the deal for me, I will own this lens 
Shoot. I just remembered that close focus is not a good indicator of maximum magnification because focus breathing can ruin everything.
I guess I still have to wait and see.


----------

